# turning up boost on stock setup GLI



## jaredsamurai (Mar 7, 2006)

Does anyone run conventional boost controllers on these engines. How is the wastegate actuated? Is it just boost pressure to a diaphram/spring type wategate or is it all electronically controlled. Can you run 2-3psi above stock boost on these motors without issues? I'm new to FSI but to my knowledge most factory turbo cars will accept a little boost from a controller without issues. Just wanted to squeeze the turbo a bit before spending money on a chip/exh/intake. Those will come in the future...


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

there is a wastegate diy, but becareful it make kill your turbo early. If you get a ECU flash you will thank yourself later.. or you might not cuase then the mod bug will bite you. I went from just wanting a Stage 1 chip with stock setup, to Stage 2 and soon a turbo kit.
Stage 1 doesnt need any mods, its pretty cheap for the proformace you get out of it. IT wakes up the car and is increadible. Its a safe bet to upgrade you DV so it doesnt fail and to get the PCV fix.
For the DV you can get the Forge DV or rig up an HKS SSQV BOV like i got







I would say if your looking to stay cheap buy a spare stock DV, newest verison and just use the stock until it breaks... but becareful cause once it breaks it will be a pain to drive it (i havent experienced that, i ran stock DV fine until I got my HKS installed)


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (bwzimmerman)*

I'm looking at buying my b/f's GLI. I would be chipping it shortly after purchasing it. Do you have a link for where you bought your aftermarket DV?
I have a buddy locally who had his DV shreaded practically into a million different little pieces. APR tunning(chip).


----------



## jdematt07GTI (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (bwzimmerman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bwzimmerman* »_Stage 1 doesnt need any mods, its pretty cheap for the proformace you get out of it. IT wakes up the car and is increadible. Its a safe bet to upgrade you DV so it doesnt fail and to get the PCV fix.

Hey zimmerman, question for ya (bare with me, total VW/tuning newbie here.). First off, what is a PCV and what fix are you referring to? Secondly, I heard that the forge DV's are actually worse than the stock ones due to a spike in pressure when you let off of the gas (only for a split second, but still, if you're going to spend money on a new part that's equivalent to stock...isn't that pointless







) Thanks in advance!


----------



## WetWagen (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (jdematt07GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdematt07GTI* »_
Hey zimmerman, question for ya (bare with me, total VW/tuning newbie here.). First off, what is a PCV and what fix are you referring to? Secondly, I heard that the forge DV's are actually worse than the stock ones due to a spike in pressure when you let off of the gas (only for a split second, but still, if you're going to spend money on a new part that's equivalent to stock...isn't that pointless







) Thanks in advance!

The Forge valve is just fine - it's brilliant actually. There were some people who damaged its reputation with their "evidence" which really proved nothing.


_Modified by WetWagen at 1:08 PM 3-3-2008_


----------



## jdematt07GTI (Jun 11, 2007)

Good to know, after reading the article it did seem a bit harsh considering the results showed it was equal or only slightly better than stock, but than based on reading reviews....everyone loves them.
Here's another newbie question for you:
If I'm looking for that louder atmospheric purge sound, would i want to go for a forge dv, or a regular blow off valve? If I should go for the blow off valve, what all is involved?


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (jdematt07GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdematt07GTI* »_Good to know, after reading the article it did seem a bit harsh considering the results showed it was equal or only slightly better than stock, but than based on reading reviews....everyone loves them.
Here's another newbie question for you:
If I'm looking for that louder atmospheric purge sound, would i want to go for a forge dv, or a regular blow off valve? If I should go for the blow off valve, what all is involved?

you would want to get the forge BOV with the forge spacer. Spacer will make the noise http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jaredsamurai (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: (bwzimmerman)*

so how much can I turn up my boost without any other mods? Does anyone have a vac line diagram of where to stick a boost controller on this car?


----------



## jaredsamurai (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: (jaredsamurai)*

so nobody can tell me how much they've turned up boost on a stock turbo? Does no one do it?


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (jaredsamurai)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaredsamurai* »_so nobody can tell me how much they've turned up boost on a stock turbo? Does no one do it?

It's not recomended that you mechanically turn up the boost on the 2.0t it's much safer to chip tune your ecu. check out the chip faq in the faq/diy in this forum.


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

The DV lag in theory is correct. It makes since cause a Vac controlled DV will operate off mechainical cues from the vaccum of the engine. The stock DV is electronicly controled and operated. I dunno if there is any benefit from that.. but ALL aftermarket DV's go off the Vac system. No one has experienced any problems.
Like I said I run a HKS BOV, may said it wouldnt work and it would hurt the engine.. but i have no problems.
There was also data that showed the stock DV location causes lag and spikes/surge to the turbo. This can be avoided by doing a DV relocation setup. It move the DV or BOV from directly off the turbo and give the turbo some "slack" when it stops using the forced air to make power. What makes this point even truer is the fact that VW and Audi are using a relocated DV setup on their new K04 2.0FSI vehicles..


----------



## Viper83181 (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (jdematt07GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdematt07GTI* »_Good to know, after reading the article it did seem a bit harsh considering the results showed it was equal or only slightly better than stock, but than based on reading reviews....everyone loves them.
Here's another newbie question for you:
If I'm looking for that louder atmospheric purge sound, would i want to go for a forge dv, or a regular blow off valve? If I should go for the blow off valve, what all is involved?

Don't know if anyone's cleare this up for you: you cannot put an actual Blow-Off Valve (one that vents completely to open air. e.g wrx or evo) on these cars. No one has successfuly done it. Your Mass Air sensor with throw a fault because these turbo systems make use of a recirculating valve system that uses a Diverter valve. NOW some people call the forge space a BOV which is technically incorrect seeing as it is not a vavle at all rather a spacer that fits between the diverter valve (stock or forge) and vents a little bit of pressure to open air. Enought to make a chirp sound but not enough to throw a CEL (check engine light) but you still need to have a diverter valve. as for your psi question, yes, you can go as high as +10 psi without doing damage. Most people with stage 1 (just an ecu flash) go from stock 13~ psi to spiking at 20~ and holding at 18~. Oh and a pressure control valve (PCV) is in simple terms a pressure check valve that is supposed to prevent back pressure from boost getting into the crack case but it is a point of failure with heavily modded cars. Luckily there is a rather simple fix for it. search for "pcv fix" in this or the mkV forums and you'll get a plethora of threads on solutions. PM me if ya got any more questions. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jdematt07GTI (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (Viper83181)*

Thanks Viper, you the man







Totally cleared up my questions http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Viper83181)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Viper83181* »_
Don't know if anyone's cleare this up for you: you cannot put an actual Blow-Off Valve (one that vents completely to open air. e.g wrx or evo) on these cars. No one has successfuly done it. Your Mass Air sensor with throw a fault because these turbo systems make use of a recirculating valve system that uses a Diverter valve.

I've actually put about 10K miles on a non rerouted valve without a problem.. But we also wrote out the MAF on my car










_Quote »_
NOW some people call the forge space a BOV which is technically incorrect seeing as it is not a vavle at all rather a spacer that fits between the diverter valve (stock or forge) and vents a little bit of pressure to open air. Enought to make a chirp sound but not enough to throw a CEL (check engine light) but you still need to have a diverter valve. 

This depends on which version of the spacer you have. If you have the adjustable one then yes that is true. If you have the nonadjustable version then all air is let off to atmosphere.

As for the boost controller.
The biggest issue is the varying nature of our ECMs. Monday it may request 15psi peak, tuesday it may request 11. Both may taper down to 8psi by redline.
If you have a boost controller setup monday to be only 2psi more then stock 15psi it may be 6 more on tuesday and that is when you will have a problem.
Also since they are unable to vary control its going to be set and only able to control that one boost level. As boost tapers towards redline its going to keep trying to make whatever that higher boost pressure is.. Not that it will be able to make 17psi at redline but it may be holding a lot more then what the ECM is requesting. For example if the ecm is tappering boost to 8psi but the boost controller is forcing the wastegate to remain closed and running at the turbos effciency you may get 12psi which may throw a code and you are also just forcing it to make hot air not power.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (jdematt07GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdematt07GTI* »_Thanks Viper, you the man







Totally cleared up my questions http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









Ok, the stock software will limit throttle to control boost USUALLY when it sees as little as a 1-2PSI increase over what it is calling for. Thus your time spent putting in a MBC to control boost won't get you much (and more than likely will end up loosing power if the ECU sees a hair too much, and then cuts the throttle to "save itself").
The BOV issue. There are people running atmospheric Blow off valves on these cars. The forge spacer is exactly that. It blocks off the recirc ports on the compressor housing and causes the air vented by the stock (or Forge DV) to go to atmosphere instead of recirculate. Some mechanical valves will cause idling/stalling issues due to how and when they open.
PCV system is the Positive Crankcase Ventilation system. It vents positive pressure in the crank into the intake system to burn off. One common failure point is that it is tied into the intake manifold from the valve cover; and the check valve that stops boost (from intake manifold) getting into the valve cover sticks/tears/fails and then pressurizes the crankcase. Not only causing a low boost issue, but can cause many other problems as well.
Please take your information from credible sources!
*EDIT: Yea, and everything Chris said above!*


_Modified by [email protected] at 1:15 PM 3-9-2008_


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_








Ok, the stock software will limit throttle to control boost USUALLY when it sees as little as a 1-2PSI increase over what it is calling for. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks Anand, that is probably one of the best points and I forgot to mention that in my post.
A lot of people have their TBs closing and don't even realize it. It may show they are making more boost boost but their power will be way down. Since their boost gauge is close enough to what they think it should be they don't think there is an issue.


----------



## Amelios (Oct 14, 2006)

Thankfully some more knowledgeable people salvaged this thread


----------



## Viper83181 (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (Amelios)*

Ok I still don't consider the spacer as a blowoff valve seeing as it requires a diverter to operate. hell even forge had admitted when they first started releasing them that they weren't true bov's. And that's bullsh*t, if you remove all recirculated air you will get a cel, unless as stated above you modify your car to not require a maf. I doubt the guy who called himself a noob would seriously consider that an option. Secondly I didn't go into too much detail about the PCV because well, wasn't really a need to. Now obviously you know more about the inner workings of it than I do but the point was still made it is a point of failure. and for the boost pressure, I guess I misunderstood what he was asking. I though he wanted to know if he could go above stock boost, which, any chip will do. Not whether he could manually set a higher boost than ECM demand (in fact I think they were two seperate posts). Didn't mean to ruin everyone's day, just trying to help out.










_Modified by Viper83181 at 1:59 PM 3-9-2008_


----------

